# how do you fix a grounding issue?



## COmputoman (Jun 30, 2005)

The electronics of my datsun '82 280zx have not been working since the day it was purchased. First off the turn signals do not function at all. Also the rear tail lights do not turn off when the car is parked and turned off. The rear taillights will turn off sometimes, but the signals are always non functionalbe. Also the ac will fluctuate from working and not working depending on how it feels. Today when I got in the radio was not working correctly either.

Without any of this stuff I would not be able to get it inspected, and that would really suck major balls.

If anyone has had any similer experiance with their car or knows anything about such problems I would greatly appreciate the insight.


----------

